# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  گرفتن مدرک پیش دانشگاهی

## Mehdi9372

سلام جناب خسته نباشید من رشته کار دانش میخوندم و در تاریخ ۹۶/۵/۱۳کنکوردادم و تو یکی از دانشکده های فنی روزانه قبول شدم تاریخ تولدم۷۹/۱/۱۰هستش و در تاریخ ۹۷/۱/۲۰از دانشگاه انصراف دادم درصورتی که هنوز معافیت تحصیل برام صادر نشده بود و تا رفتن برام معافیت تحصیلی صادر کنند من انصراف دادم حالا تو  مدارس راه دور ثبت نام کردم تا پیش تجربی رو بگیرم و سال ۹۸ در کنکور تجربی شرکت کنم و از همین مدرسه راه دور نامه گرفتم بردم نظام وظیفه و معافیت تحصیلی گرفتم و مشکلی هم نداشت پلیس+۱۰نامه رو  مهر امضا کرد و بهم داه ایا اگه تو کنکور قبول بشم به مشکلی نمیخورم سال ۹۸؟

----------


## Wild Rose

> سلام جناب خسته نباشید من رشته کار دانش میخوندم و در تاریخ ۹۶/۵/۱۳کنکوردادم و تو یکی از دانشکده های فنی روزانه قبول شدم تاریخ تولدم۷۹/۱/۱۰هستش و در تاریخ ۹۷/۱/۲۰از دانشگاه انصراف دادم درصورتی که هنوز معافیت تحصیل برام صادر نشده بود و تا رفتن برام معافیت تحصیلی صادر کنند من انصراف دادم حالا تو  مدارس راه دور ثبت نام کردم تا پیش تجربی رو بگیرم و سال ۹۸ در کنکور تجربی شرکت کنم و از همین مدرسه راه دور نامه گرفتم بردم نظام وظیفه و معافیت تحصیلی گرفتم و مشکلی هم نداشت پلیس+۱۰نامه رو  مهر امضا کرد و بهم داه ایا اگه تو کنکور قبول بشم به مشکلی نمیخورم سال ۹۸؟


نه ...
درسته دیگه

----------


## Mehdi9372

مطمئن هستید؟؟؟؟واین شرایط رو داشتید؟؟

----------


## Mehdi9372

کسی نیست ب سوال من حواب بده

----------


## dr.rh

خوبروازمدرسه بپرس ...کارت نهایی واست صادرشده یانه

----------


## Mehdi9372

کارت نهایی چی هست؟

----------

